# Budgie right wing sticking out away from body?



## riskyfrisky (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi folks,

We've found out recently that Joel turns out to be Jolene, that's one thing solved but another thing I'd like advice on is her right wing.

She always seems to hold her right wing out more than her left one. 

She also seems to shake it at times in that it's almost like it's vibrating - you can actually see it shaking, and I don't mean when they have a stretch, this is with the wing close to her body.

She flies around, but to me it seems to take more effort on her part compared to the other two.

We very carefully checked her wing, there's no cuts or breaks that we can see but I want to know whether she is in pain or not - though I would have thought she wouldn't fly around so much if she was.

Can anyone share any advice?


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

My advice would be "if in doubt, see vet". 

It's really hard to say from just a picture. How does she treat the wing when preening? Is there a specific place that she gnaws around on a lot? Has she always done this or is it new?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I totally agree a vet visit to be sure. Is she ready to go through a moult, perhaps some feathers could be nearing release and they are causing discomfort, but this is purely a thought on my behalf.


----------



## riskyfrisky (Mar 22, 2015)

AlterEgon said:


> My advice would be "if in doubt, see vet".
> 
> It's really hard to say from just a picture. How does she treat the wing when preening? Is there a specific place that she gnaws around on a lot? Has she always done this or is it new?


That's a good question regarding the preening - from what I know she treats it no differently and I've seen her preening there 'normally', at least, what I would call normal anyway.

She's done it for as long as I can remember, pretty much from when we first had her. I don't think any one thing started it off.



Pretty boy said:


> I totally agree a vet visit to be sure. Is she ready to go through a moult, perhaps some feathers could be nearing release and they are causing discomfort, but this is purely a thought on my behalf.


This will produce a few laughs, but I thought budgies always moult! These always seem to be losing feathers, they're absolutely everywhere. How can I tell a moulting phase, is that where they lose larger feathers then?

Sorry for the daft question, perhaps a trip to the vet is the wisest thing though, problem is it's out of town and we don't drive, it's a nightmare.


----------



## riskyfrisky (Mar 22, 2015)

I found the sticky on molting...


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I travel an hour and a half each way for my vet. Before I found the Professor of Avian Medicine at the Uni, I was travelling 5 hours round trip for my birds.

Where there is a will, there is a way. You could ask someone for help - a sick animal will usually motivate people into offering assistance. Its not as if you want to go hit the mall.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe the poor girl pulled a muscle?


----------

